# sea hag marina



## doomtrpr_z71 (Jul 22, 2014)

Has anyone ever rented a skiff or stayed at sea hag marina in steinhatchee? I'm looking at  going first of next week to fish and scallop with some friends. Any tips on where to fish would be appreciated as well.


----------



## smoothie (Jul 23, 2014)

Head to grassy island. You cant miss it if you go late for all the boats. Scallop between there and piney point. Fish the same area further out in 6+ft of water with small pinfish under a cork and gulps and have a blast.


----------



## skiff23 (Jul 23, 2014)

L have stayed with the Sea Hag many times. Always nice and helpful. If I go  , that is were we will stay . I have never rented a boat from them , I have my own. But they have always been very accommodating .


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks! This is a last minute trip for a friend of mine that's getting married next Saturday.


----------



## bhdawgs (Jul 23, 2014)

Yep, I have rented a boat from them before... Its easy and they are pretty laid back about it.   Good folks at Sea Hag...  They will tell you where to go, enjoy it.

Im actually going to be down there this weekend.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jul 23, 2014)

I always rent my slip at the Hag. Their boats are clean and reliable.


----------



## pottydoc (Jul 23, 2014)

Charlie and crew at Sea Hag are great folks. We've stayed there, docked there, and rented boats from them. They're all 25 Carolina Skiffs with 90 hp Mercs on them. Always clean and in good shape. They'll put a bimini top on if you tell them you want one.


----------



## micahdean (Jul 23, 2014)

Life's good at the hatch. SeaHag is A+. Headed down Friday for the weekend, planning on pulling the jetski down for some scalloping. This will be the first trip on the ski.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Jul 24, 2014)

Well it's a done deal as of today, thanks everybody!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jul 25, 2014)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> Well it's a done deal as of today, thanks everybody!



Have a blast and give us a report.  I'm headed there next weekend.  Boat rentals are a breeze.  We rented one last year.  The motor started straining, we called and they sent someone right out to us to look at it.  He said just run it and if it dies, call him and he'll come get us.  They gave us a couple extra hours with the boat for the trouble.

We're renting again next weekend.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Well we went, had fun, didnt catch any fish. Lost one good fish by the boat and I kept having some kind of fish bite the tail off of Gulp shrimp. We found a few scallops, had about 1.5 gallons with 4 people. The only thing I didnt care for with Seahag was the fuel price but everything else was good. Couldnt find scallops around big grassy but but did find them before birdrack3.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jul 31, 2014)

Pinfish were the culprits on the Gulp, the fuel is normal for marinas. The key to finding scallops is to look for the boats.....


----------



## bhdawgs (Jul 31, 2014)

The scallops are scattered right now... we lucked up and found one honey hole last Saturday and filled up a 5 gallon bucket in 45 minutes but other than that they seem to be scattered.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Jul 31, 2014)

Yeah, I figured pinfish were tearing up the gulps, we were with plenty of boats scalloping but nobody was really finding them. I plan on going back in three weeks. We scalloped near the bird rack and in between big grassy and piney point. Supposedly they had better luck with bigger scallops towards pepperfish key. But we had fun, learned a lot. The other thing was the scallops never got up in the grass, they stayed on the bottom.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Jul 31, 2014)

Here's some pics  though. I love the boats name. The shark pic is from the grass flats at big grassy. It's from the same day we were there but it's not my picture,  it's from the bigbend forums.


----------



## bhdawgs (Jul 31, 2014)

That shark pic is crazy... 

there must have been 300 boats out on the flats last weekend between Dallus Creek and Piney Point... So when folks say just go to where the boats are, I am not sure they understand what it was like.  It was like an armada out there...


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Jul 31, 2014)

Yeah, we only had 30ish in the group we were in between the bird rack all the way back to the river mouth. Wasn't bad at all.


----------

